# How Nice Are You?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Take the test and see what your score is. The lower score the better (nicer) you are. Be honest. 

It's an interesting take on the attitudes of rich versus poor.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-31761576


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm surprised - colour me 'miserable bastard'. Been living in the big city too long.

Score was 4 - 14, good or bad?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Score was 4 - 14


Same here.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I ain't takin no stinkin poll. Go away and leave me alone... yer all a bunch of stupids!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Not sure how "Quite Nice" is nicer than "Nice". The usual usage of a phrase like "quite nice" is to damn with faint praise. 

And I'm not clicking on a stupid click-bait psuedo-psych pop quiz. There's enough of that crap on FB.

Ergo, I'm not nice at all.

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Option1 said:


> Not sure how _*"Quite Nice" *_is nicer than "Nice". The usual usage of a phrase like "quite nice" is to damn with faint praise.
> 
> And I'm not clicking on a stupid click-bait psuedo-psych pop quiz. There's enough of that crap on FB.
> 
> ...


I had to pick something, so I picked "quite nice". It depends on the tone you use when you say it. I picked the tone just putting it ahead of nice.:smile-new:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*You're the mean average... Scoring from 5-9 also suggests you're about half way up the socio-economic ladder.*
*You scored 6 out of 14
*
The original studies run by psychologist Paul Piff posed similar scenarios to the ones in this quiz. He found that as people moved up the socio-economic ladder, they were more inclined to put their own interests first.
​


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

4 but some of those were so situational that I'd have to be there at the time. Probably 5 is more realistic.

Hey, I'm Canadian. Of course I'm nice!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Of course any quiz you take, once you know that your "niceness quotient" is being assessed, loses validity due to what is called "social desirability" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_desirability_bias). The trick is to find ways for people to provide behavioural indicators of their character that are what they do spontaneously, regardless of the context (or at least across a variety of them), and independent of any sense of being watched or judged. Keep in mind as well, that it's not just being judged by others, but also not judging oneself. remember, people do like to think the best of themselves much of the time.

With that in mind, I declined to take any quiz. But I do strive to be nice. It's generally easy to be pleasant with those around you, whether at work, on the bus of in the checkout line.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I was the mean average... but I also think much of it was far too situational.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

I clicked 'like' a lot since it was introduced here.
Guess I'm kinda nice,eh!?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I got 12 out of 14. I guess I'm going to hell.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to work at a teaching hospital. I worked on the same floor as maternity and preemies. The buttons on either side of the elevator door were laid out symmetrically, with the open-door button always closest to the door (or farther away, I forget which). Whichever side it was on, you had to look closely if you were trying to suddenly hold the door for someone. I inadvertently closed the door on little old ladies running for the elevator SO many times, I won't guess, because I *know* I'm going straight to hell when my time comes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I ain't takin no stinkin poll. Go away and leave me alone... yer all a bunch of stupids!


Get out of my yard before I put the dog on you.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Get out of my yard before I put the dog on you.


Your freakin dog and me get along fine - it's YOU and your kind I got a problem with, ya hairy old sod!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I scored 2.

To many, that makes me a sucker, but if you drop a $20 on the sidewalk, I'm one of those you hope is walking behind you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> 4 but some of those were so situational that I'd have to be there at the time. Probably 5 is more realistic.
> 
> Hey, I'm Canadian. Of course I'm nice!


Good point. With the Titanic question, I would like to thing I would let someone else in the lifeboat ahead of me but a person would have to be in that situation to really know. I think if there were women and children, family or some of my friends, it would be difficult for me to get in and leave them standing there but if it was a group of people I had disdain for, it would be harder to let them go ahead of me.

A couple of the other questions were sort of in between for me as well. It's not a perfect set of questions but it may be a decent guide.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

That quiz was flawed. It said I was lying.

Actually, the Titanic answers should have included put children and women on the lifeboats first IMO


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't lie! I told the absolute truth! Yes I really did!

In all honesty I always put myself last! It just goes with the territory of being a Mom.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Scotty said:


> That quiz was flawed. It said I was lying.
> 
> Actually, the Titanic answers should have included put children and women on the lifeboats first IMO


The whole quiz is easily manipulated to come out however you want it to come out. Every question is loaded and to answer any question truthfully needs a whole lot more information.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> The whole quiz is easily manipulated to come out however you want it to come out.


Exactly like horoscopes!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lola said:


> Exactly like horoscopes!


Ha, ha, exactly!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, I'm a Canadian without a lot of money--I must be extra specially nice...


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

pattste said:


> I got 12 out of 14. I guess I'm going to hell.


I'll see you in hell...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't see the point in going to heaven. I won't know anyone there.


Hey, I'm sugar 'n spice, peaches 'n cream, but "most regular people would say, don't fvck with this"......


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well at least I'm not at the bottom of the ocean ...................... and I have $147 to my name ........................ live to be nice another day.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If I didn't have to come back here to vote I probably wouldn't have jumped the lifeboat lineup.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now go away or I will taunt you a second time-a. (blowing raspberries)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> The whole quiz is easily manipulated to come out however you want it to come out. Every question is loaded and to answer any question truthfully needs a whole lot more information.


ya,TBH, that Titanic question was so stupid, I couldn't continue on.
Sacrificing my own life for a stranger is not "nice"...self-preservation is not "mean".
Does the quiz ask if you are male, female or child? if not, then the "women and children first" point is moot as you cant assume every respondent is an adult male.

personally, I hate the word "nice". Its vague. and often misused. I hear people at work all the time say things like..."I hate working with Tom...he leaves everything to the last minute, then dumps it on me, and I get blamed when the project fails....but he's a nice guy". WTF? Tom isn't a "nice guy", nice people don't do things like that. Tom is an a-hole....but what you probably mean, is he's polite, or charming or has a personable nature.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I answered as honestly as I could and got a 3. I still consider myself a grumpy bastard, they just asked the wrong questions ;-)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

davetcan said:


> I answered as honestly as I could and got a 3. I still consider myself a grumpy bastard, they just asked the wrong questions ;-)


I'm in the same boat as you. I scored in the 0-4 area, answered honestly and I am considered by many to be a grumpy old bastard. They asked the wrong questions.


Walking my dog early one morning recently, I found a $5 bill on the road beside the driver's door of a parked car. Obviously fell out of someone's pocket when they got out the night before. I picked it up and clipped it under their wiper blade. 
Do onto others.........


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Although I scored a three I would wonder what would happen in a real scenario if I was faced with it. Some, I already have, as in the software question but others I have not. Your posts did remind me of a difficult decision that happened to me about 30 years ago.

I was going into a coffee shop and when I got out of my car, the wind caught my door and banged it into the custom vette parked beside me and put a noticeable mark on the paint. So, my dilemma was, do I tell the owner and be honest, and be hit with an expensive paint job bill or just be quiet about it since no one saw it happen. I had very little money at the time. So in I go and ask who the owner of the vette is. When he identified himself, I told him what happened and he said don't worry about it as I probably couldn't afford it anyway. I was glad and also felt good that I was honest. The feeling it gives versus the feeling of being dishonest is worth it even if it costs you a bundle financially.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Although I scored a three I would wonder what would happen in a real scenario if I was faced with it. Some, I already have, as in the software question but others I have not. Your posts did remind me of a difficult decision that happened to me about 30 years ago.
> 
> I was going into a coffee shop and when I got out of my car, the wind caught my door and banged it into the custom vette parked beside me and put a noticeable mark on the paint. So, my dilemma was, do I tell the owner and be honest, and be hit with an expensive paint job bill or just be quiet about it since no one saw it happen. I had very little money at the time. So in I go and ask who the owner of the vette is. When he identified himself, I told him what happened and he said don't worry about it as I probably couldn't afford it anyway. I was glad and also felt good that I was honest. The feeling it gives versus the feeling of being honest is worth it even if it costs you a bundle financially.


Well I can relate and frankly I think karma is a load of crap. My car has been dinged in parking lots three times and not once did the person own up to it. 

It would have been clear to anyone that they hit my car at least one of those times.

I backed out of a driveway in November and grazed a Dodge POS crossover of some sort. Of course, I knocked on the door and did the right thing. The "damage" was something a decent detailer would have buffed out for less than $200.

Instead she insisted on a paint job. $1300 out of my family's pocket.

But, I don't give a F%$k. I have to do the right thing. I owe it to myself and to my family.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I scored in the 0-4 area, answered honestly and I am considered by many to be a grumpy old bastard. They asked the wrong questions.
> 
> 
> Walking my dog early one morning recently, I found a $5 bill on the road beside the driver's door of a parked car. Obviously fell out of someone's pocket when they got out the night before. I picked it up and clipped it under their wiper blade.
> Do onto others.........


In a bar one night I found a rolled $20 on the back of the toilet. Two guys had come out as I was going in. That bought me the start of a good drunk.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Well I can relate and frankly_* I think karma is a load of crap. *_


That it is. There are coincidences and decisions but no karma.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> That it is. There are coincidences and decisions but no karma.


At the risk of causing a prohibited subject, Karma is no different in this sense than any superstitious belief.

I think we're on our own.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> At the risk of causing a prohibited subject, Karma is no different in this sense than any superstitious belief.
> 
> I think we're on our own.


Ya we don't need to go there! Each to their own way of thinking!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> At the risk of causing a prohibited subject, Karma is no different in this sense than any superstitious belief.
> 
> I think we're on our own.


generally id agree with that... and I think I saw a study a few yrs back that showed that in the corporate world at least, nice guys do finish last (they surveyed a group of high level executives on some of the ethical/unethical things they did in their careers and found most had been pretty nasty).
But I think theres a such thing as "man-made karma" meaning, if I continually screw over my co-workers for example, at some point, they'll likely turn on me, not help me out etc. At which point I may cry to the heavens about "karma", but in fact it was much more of a direct cause and effect result, not any sort of cosmic justice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

all right, you guys got my curiosity going, so I went back and completed the quiz.

I got a 9.
But man, those situations were awful.
car broke down by the roadside in heavy traffic? Im not a mechanic, what can I do? can I even pull over safely? its heavy traffic in rush hour, not a dark deserted highway in the middle of nowhere, a tow truck would be along in 5 mins.

reveal to someone at a job interview the secret that the branch is closing? in my company thatd likely be a fireable offense, unless I was told it was ok to say that.

winning a prize in a contest and splitting it? hmmm....I guess everytime a race horse wins something, the owner splits it with all the other race horse owners and if he doesn't he's "mean"? What is this, kindergarten?

the one about getting too much change back at a cash register is a good one though. I admit, its sometimes more of an ethical dilemma then it should be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

I hope you brought gum for everybody? lol.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Diablo said:


> ...the one about getting too much change back at a cash register is a good one though. I admit, its sometimes more of an ethical dilemma then it should be.


Actually, this is a situation where it's fun to be nice and mean at the same time...

" You gave me too much change. The price comes to $2.45? Ok, $2.45 + .05 = $2.50 +.25 + .25 = $3.00 + 1.00 + 1.00 = $5.00, I gave you a five, so you gave me an extra looney."

The confused look on their face as they try to figure out what you just said and hesitantly take back the loonie is worth every nickel.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Actually, this is a situation where it's fun to be nice and mean at the same time...
> 
> " You gave me too much change. The price comes to $2.45? Ok, $2.45 + .05 = $2.50 +.25 + .25 = $3.00 + 1.00 + 1.00 = $5.00, I gave you a five, so you gave me an extra looney."
> 
> The confused look on their face as they try to figure out what you just said and hesitantly take back the loonie is worth every nickel.


Today's youth cannot count change. It's funny to watch the wheels turn inside their heads and smoke come out their ears as they try to reason it out. That's what they get for growing up with calculators & computers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

questions are kind of hard to answer. most of my answers, I took the meaner road vs the nicer road if I was in the middle of 2 answers.

I ended up with a 7.

question 1 - very circumstantial. but in the case of an emergency as such, who has time to do anything but find safety?
question 2 - I put I'd drive by because I know they'd be fine. I see this all the time and never pull over, but I'm out and about (parking lot, walking etc) and see someone with car troubles I almost always stop and help if I can. I can say almost every breakdown I've driven by the owner is doing somehting or on the phone and i see no reason to pull over. if I saw an old lady get out and she had a flat I'd pull over and help.
question 3 - never steal a man's food. 
question 4 - if I was close, I'd turn around. if i was at the office, oh well, their mistake. really depends on the situation
question 5 - i pirate a lot of software. but i also pay for some....really depends on the software. most of the stuff I use day to day is legal.
question 6 - i'd definitely say something about the branch closing.
question 7 - i dont understand this one. if I won the prize and my buddy was there as well, chances are we're going for lunch after and itd be on me. a room of strangers, too bad, random draw.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Actually, this is a situation where it's fun to be nice and mean at the same time...
> 
> " You gave me too much change. The price comes to $2.45? Ok, $2.45 + .05 = $2.50 +.25 + .25 = $3.00 + 1.00 + 1.00 = $5.00, I gave you a five, so you gave me an extra looney."
> 
> The confused look on their face as they try to figure out what you just said and hesitantly take back the loonie is worth every nickel.


I have at times given the overage back and gotten a look from the cashier that was full of confusion that she seemed to be thinking "this would have all been easier if you just walked away".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> questions are kind of hard to answer. most of my answers, I took the meaner road vs the nicer road if I was in the middle of 2 answers.
> 
> I ended up with a 7.
> 
> ...


your responses mirrored mine exactly other than Ques 6...it wasn't clear to me if I was allowed or not to tell the applicant about the closing. I assumed I wasn't, so I'd tow the company line on that one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lets see, number 6. I have a new job, at what sounds like a different company, and they want me to stick around or interview a replacement. Fat chance, I've got a new job I'm going to start as soon as I can.....will the day after tomorrow be too soon. Since I wouldn't be interviewing anyone I don't need to tell them anything.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Lets see, number 6. I have a new job, at what sounds like a different company, and they want me to stick around or interview a replacement. Fat chance, I've got a new job I'm going to start as soon as I can.....will the day after tomorrow be too soon. Since I wouldn't be interviewing anyone I don't need to tell them anything.


ya, most of these scenarios don't really make any sense. 
also, who needs to pirate software just to update their resume? geez...even if you own one of the few computers that doesn't have notepad or wordpad or MS office, theres still tons of other free packages like Openoffice. if you dont have any of that, then you don't have a computer, you have a pornbox.
editorial quality at the BBC isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ya, most of these scenarios don't really make any sense.
> also, who needs to pirate software just to update their resume? geez...even if you own one of the few computers that doesn't have notepad or wordpad or MS office, theres still tons of other free packages like Openoffice. if you dont have any of that, then you don't have a computer, you have a pornbox.
> editorial quality at the BBC isn't what it used to be.


As far as I can tell this laptop might have wordpad. Couldn't tell you, I don't use it or have a need to use it. Last resume I did was probably 30 years ago, hand written. The wife updated it when I moved here....don't know how. Brought me back 3 copies, I dropped off 2 and the other one probably got trashed. I don't pirate software, I borrow it. Anytime they want it back they can have it. 
#7....it's an online quiz which means I won the money online. Where's my money or is this a trolling scam?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The last resume I did was on a floppy disc. 8/

Eek, I have a 2 tera byte pornbox!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> The last resume I did was on a floppy disc. 8/
> 
> Eek, I have a 2 tera byte pornbox!


2 tb is too small. Hell, I have a 5oo gig laptop just for Chesty Morgan.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hell I am definitely not nice today! I was told that I was too argumentative today. I was on that side of being bitchy. Whatever that side is!?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> 2 tb is too small. Hell, I have a 5oo gig laptop just for Chesty Morgan.


man, its a long time since ive heard that name!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

lol Religion and politics are off the table, but it's open season on porn discussions. The internet is a funny place sometimes.

Back on topic though, I've always loved to hate quizzes like this one. As stated many times previously in this thread, the questions so situational that it's impossible to answer them honestly. I can honestly say that I've never been in any of the situations presented, and I probably never will be. Not to mention, the result may depend on my mood that day, in that particular moment. Sometimes I feel like being nice, generous, etc. Other days, not so much.

I scored a 5.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> lol Religion and politics are off the table, but it's open season on porn discussions. The internet is a funny place sometimes.
> 
> ...


 its hard to get upset about porn


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm very nice.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

This whole thread is too nice. Knock it off. Bunch of nice ninnies with your nice niceties acting all nicey nice...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(teehee, did I scare everybody off? Sometimes I just like to :stirpot: and make you go :sSc_eeksign


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I'm very nice.


We knew that already.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> man, its a long time since ive heard that name!


Running across the infield to kiss the pitcher I think. Kaboing, kaboing, kaboing.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> This whole thread is too nice. Knock it off. Bunch of nice ninnies with your nice niceties acting all nicey nice...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Go back to my dog.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Running across the infield to kiss the pitcher I think. Kaboing, kaboing, kaboing.


Ah, yes, that image is permanently burned into my retinas.




Electraglide said:


> Go back to my dog.


Nice puppy... bagged a mailman this morniing. Gave him some raw steak. He was so happy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not even going to Google who Chesty Morgan is! 

She's a porn star or some centerfold. Right? She a Playboy Playmate or something? The name Chesty implies big bazongas. Would I be right?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I am not even going to Google who Chesty Morgan is!
> 
> She's a porn star or some centerfold. Right? She a Playboy Playmate or something? The name Chesty implies big bazongas. Would I be right?


Chesty was a big girl 73-32-36 when big girls were not the norm. And they were natural.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Ah, yes, that image is permanently burned into my retinas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being the nice guy I am I will not comment on that.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Chesty was a big girl 73-32-36 when big girls were not the norm. And they were natural.


Really??!! Now I have to google this! I never heard of her before. When did she hit the scene?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

And this is what turns guys on?

- - - Updated - - -

Don't know if I am allowed to post stuff like this. If not pls accept my apology. Exploitation at it's finest!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You are allowed to but us guys are not.

Its like certain races being able to call themselves names that we would never be allowed to say (and rightly so).

So, yea, have at 'er. And please post more. But they don't have to be that big. That is unsightly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> And this is what turns guys on?


I think at the time, it was more about the novelty....in kind of a "freakshow" way.
More humour than sex.

- - - Updated - - -



High/Deaf said:


> You are allowed to but us guys are not.
> 
> Its like certain races being able to call themselves names that we would never be allowed to say (and rightly so).
> 
> So, yea, have at 'er. And please post more. But they don't have to be that big. That is unsightly.


we'll all assume shes breastfeeding in that pic, and therefore, not at all sexual, but completely natural!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2015)

Lola said:


> And this is what turns guys on?


 pillow tits!? no thank you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> And please post more. But they don't have to be that big. That is unsightly.


*and pls post more~ lmao*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since this is not a poll where you can see who voted what in the poll but kudos to the person who got 13-14 and put it in the poll.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> You are allowed to but us guys are not.
> 
> Its like certain races being able to call themselves names that we would never be allowed to say (and rightly so).
> 
> So, yea, have at 'er. And please post more. But they don't have to be that big. That is unsightly.


Nothing unsightly about those. They're real.


----------

